

Augmented Reality Sandbox - lebek
http://idav.ucdavis.edu/~okreylos/ResDev/SARndbox/

======
lebek
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9JXtTj0mzE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9JXtTj0mzE)

